# Rassimus-Vorwurf! Gwen Stefani und ihre Band No Doubt ziehen Musik-Video zurück



## beachkini (5 Nov. 2012)

​*
Gwen Stefani, 43, und ihre Jungs von No Doubt feiern gerade mit ihrem Album "Push and Show" nach einer jahrelangen Pause ihr Comeback. Nun hat die Band ihr Video zur zweiten Single "Looking Hot" von den Videoplattformen YouTube und VEVO genommen. Der Grund: Rassismus-Vorwürfe!
*
Der Band wurde vorgeworfen, sich in dem Video über die Ureinwohner Amerikas lustig zu machen. Frontfrau Stefani ist in traditioneller Kleidung zu sehen, dabei ist sie an einen Pfahl gefesselt, und sie tanzt lasziv vor Cowboys.

Nachdem Kritik an ihnen geübt wurde, haben sich No Doubt nun auf ihrer Webseite entschuldigt: "Als multikulturelle Band ist unsere Basis auf Vielfalt und die Wertschätzung anderer Kulturen errichtet. Wir wollten mit unserem neuen Video niemals jemanden beleidigen, verletzten oder die Ureinwohner Amerikas, ihre Kultur oder ihre Geschichte herunterspielen."

Weiter fügen die Musiker hinzu: "Das trifft uns sehr und wir löschen das Video sofort."
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Nov. 2012)

Diese "political correctness" geht mir langsam so richtig auf den Sack!


----------



## lican (5 Nov. 2012)

lächerlich!!
hätte sie auf ein kreuz uriniert oder sich über den papst irgendwie lustig gemacht, da hätte bestimmt wieder keiner was gesagt


----------



## tommie3 (6 Nov. 2012)

Heutzutage wird doch bei jedem kleinen Fürzchen sofort Rassismus oder Diskriminierung geschrien!
Wirklich lächerlich so langsam.


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2012)

Ach, bei so nem Video fühlen sich die Amis angepisst, aber wenn der Ku-Klux-Can nachts unterwegs ist, stört sich niemand daran


----------



## Freibier (6 Nov. 2012)

Es gibt auch Leute die protestieren weil im Herbst Blätter aussterben , bischen mehr Standhaftigkeit währe wünschenswert gewesen  Es hat sich bestimmt auch kein Ureinwohner beschwert, sondern ... 
davon abgesehen hät ich gern Frontfrau Stefani lasziv an einen Pfahl gefesselt tanzen sehen :drip:


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2012)

Bitte schön: 20 Minuten Online - No Doubt nimmt Indianer-Video zurck - Musik


----------



## zool (6 Nov. 2012)

Gut so! Es gibt zu viele Gruppierungen die diffamiert und beleidigt werden und dann heißt es wir haben es nicht so gemeint!! Es wird oft zu sehr verharmlost ich sage nur Southpark z.B.


----------



## Freibier (6 Nov. 2012)

scheint ja eher ne Marketingaktion zu sein als Rassimus..bla - zeigt ja nur wie böse die Cowboys zu den Indianern waren 



zool schrieb:


> Gut so! Es gibt zu viele Gruppierungen die diffamiert und beleidigt werden und dann heißt es wir haben es nicht so gemeint!! Es wird oft zu sehr verharmlost ich sage nur Southpark z.B.


Southpark ist bestimmt nicht rassichtisch oder sonst was, Themen werden dort übertrieben, ironisch & lustig dargestellt um zum Nachdenken anzuregen & auf das Elend aufmerksam zumachen

man sollte sich nicht über jeden Scheiß aufregen. die Tesapackung die hier liegt ist rassistischer als das Video (Schwarz Weiß Rot )


----------



## zool (6 Nov. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> scheint ja eher ne Marketingaktion zu sein als Rassimus..bla - zeigt ja nur wie böse die Cowboys zu den Indianern waren
> 
> 
> Southpark ist bestimmt nicht rassichtisch oder sonst was, Themen werden dort übertrieben, ironisch & lustig dargestellt um zum Nachdenken anzuregen & auf das Elend aufmerksam zumachen
> ...



Tja, da kennt sich wohl einer überhaupt nicht aus. Das ist leider die gängige Meinung, ist ja nur ein Video, ein Buch, eine Fernsehserie usw. es wird verharmlost und hoffähig gemacht, und dann kommen wieder bestimmte Wörter und Redewendungen die fast ausgestorben waren wieder in den Sprachgebrauch, dank einer ach so unschuldigen Fernsehshow!! Ja Danke, armes Deutschland! Es ändert sich doch nichts und wieder ist die nächste Generation versaut!


----------



## Freibier (6 Nov. 2012)

weil zu sehen ist ,dass eine Indianerin (oder lieber amerikanische Ureinwohnerin?) vom Cowboy gefesselt wird ,ist es schlimm ? Im Kindergarten zu Fasching 3523 mal gemacht , das ist nunmal Geschichte.

war das Video von "die Ärzte" damals rassitisch weil Nazis zusehen waren oder Civil War von Gun n Roses?, nein!
Weil man sich nicht nur den puren Inhalt anschauen soll ,sondern auch darüber nachdenken sollte/muss was dahinter steckt - in diesen Fall nicht viel, es passt einfach teils gut zum Text
Es soll damit nichts verharmlost , befürwortet oder sonstiges bezweckt werden

Nur weil alle Ami's jetzt Moralapostel spielen weil sie sich insgeheim schämen für das was damals in ihrer Geschichte passierte , sollte man es nicht verbieten 

wenn Leute mit weißen Roben & Fackeln rumtanzen würden währe das durchaus was anderes

Man schaue sich ein Video vom Krieg an. der eine meint es ist propagandistischer Müll , jemand anders würde es als antikriegs Material erachten - Ansichtssache 
Aber bei diesen Video ist das nur heuchleristischer Mumpitz


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Nov. 2012)

zool schrieb:


> Tja, da kennt sich wohl einer überhaupt nicht aus. Das ist leider die gängige Meinung, ist ja nur ein Video, ein Buch, eine Fernsehserie usw. es wird verharmlost und hoffähig gemacht, und dann kommen wieder bestimmte Wörter und Redewendungen die fast ausgestorben waren wieder in den Sprachgebrauch, dank einer ach so unschuldigen Fernsehshow!! Ja Danke, armes Deutschland! Es ändert sich doch nichts und wieder ist die nächste Generation versaut!




Leute wie Du wollen oder können einfach nicht verstehen das Anhänger der "political correctness" mit ihrem übertriebenen Verhalten und Verbotswünschen genau das Gegenteil bewirken. Nicht jede Provokation (gerade im Bereich Kunst/Unterhaltung) ist grundsätzlich schlecht, sie kann im Gegenteil auch zum Nachdenken anregen. Das beste Beispiel ist da für mich die Fernsehserie "Ein Herz und eine Seele". Es hat damals den kleinbürgerlichen Deutschen wirklich den Spiegel vor das Gesicht gehalten und eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion angeregt!

Es wird irgendwann soweit kommen das jedes Lied, jeder Film, jeder Kommentar im Internet/Zeitung usw. durch eine Zensurbehörde muss in der alle (wenn das überhaupt geht) Interessensvertretungen sitzen und diese erst absegen müssen.
Ja dann sind wir wirklich arm dran! Mit Demokratie, Meinungsfreiheit und auch künstlerischer Freiheit hätte dies dann nichts mehr zu tun! Aber wahrscheinlich würdest Du das unter dem Deckmantel der Toleranz noch für gut empfinden. Nur mit Toleranz hat dieses Denken rein gar nichts zu tun!


----------



## zool (7 Nov. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Leute wie Du wollen oder können einfach nicht verstehen das Anhänger der "political correctness" mit ihrem übertriebenen Verhalten und Verbotswünschen genau das Gegenteil bewirken. Nicht jede Provokation (gerade im Bereich Kunst/Unterhaltung) ist grundsätzlich schlecht, sie kann im Gegenteil auch zum Nachdenken anregen. Das beste Beispiel ist da für mich die Fernsehserie "Ein Herz und eine Seele". Es hat damals den kleinbürgerlichen Deutschen wirklich den Spiegel vor das Gesicht gehalten und eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion angeregt!
> Ja dann sind wir wirklich arm dran! Mit Demokratie, Meinungsfreiheit und auch künstlerischer Freiheit hätte dies dann nichts mehr zu tun! Aber wahrscheinlich würdest Du das unter dem Deckmantel der Toleranz noch für gut empfinden. Nur mit Toleranz hat dieses Denken rein gar nichts zu tun!



Ja, und es sind genau solche Strolche wie du die meinen sie könnten alles sagen und zeigen unter dem Deckmantel der Meinungsfreiheit, egal wen sie damit verletzen oder beleidigen! Peinlich, vorallem in Deutschland müsste man es besser wissen aber wie man sieht ihr begreift es nicht! Man gibt nichts auf die Empfindlichkeiten eines anderen Kulturkreises, man sagt einfach ihr müsst es ertragen weil es Kunst ist! Blödsinn, sag das einem Moslem z.B. die anderen Religionen und Ethnien müssten sich genauso aufregen und dann hätten wir das Problem nicht. Man würde einfach sensibler mit bestimmten Themen und Bilder z.B. umgehen.

Das Video an sich ist für die meisten harmlos, aber bist du zufällig Ureinwohner Amerikas? Da könnte es anders aussehen! Die Betroffenen müssen immer tolerant sein und sich immer alles gefallen lassen! Ist ja nich so schlimm, ist nicht so gemeint! Alte dumme Sprüche die niemand mehr braucht! Lass dir was Neues einfallen!


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Nov. 2012)

zool schrieb:


> Ja, und es sind genau solche Strolche wie du die meinen sie könnten alles sagen und zeigen unter dem Deckmantel der Meinungsfreiheit, egal wen sie damit verletzen oder beleidigen! Peinlich, vorallem in Deutschland müsste man es besser wissen aber wie man sieht ihr begreift es nicht! Man gibt nichts auf die Empfindlichkeiten eines anderen Kulturkreises, man sagt einfach ihr müsst es ertragen weil es Kunst ist! Blödsinn, sag das einem Moslem z.B. die anderen Religionen und Ethnien müssten sich genauso aufregen und dann hätten wir das Problem nicht. Man würde einfach sensibler mit bestimmten Themen und Bilder z.B. umgehen.
> 
> Das Video an sich ist für die meisten harmlos, aber bist du zufällig Ureinwohner Amerikas? Da könnte es anders aussehen! Die Betroffenen müssen immer tolerant sein und sich immer alles gefallen lassen! Ist ja nich so schlimm, ist nicht so gemeint! Alte dumme Sprüche die niemand mehr braucht! Lass dir was Neues einfallen!



Deine arrogante und beleidigende Art ist wirklich lächerlich. Schon mal was von Toleranz für Andersdenkende gehört oder gilt für Dich auch der Spruch "Wasser predigen und Wein trinken" sprich Toleranz von anderen einfordern aber selber keine ausüben? Aber gut ich kann damit leben denn mir sind solche Leute wie Du wohl bekannt. Demokratie und Werte wie Toleranz sowie Meinungsfreiheit gelten nur solange wie man Eurer Meinung entspricht. Sobald man davon abweicht kommt Eurer wahrer Charakter zum Vorschein! Stimmts oder habe ich Recht?

Genau solche oberlehrerhafte Möchtergern-Moralapostel wie Du es bist sind der Grund dafür das es an vielen Ecken und Enden unter der Oberfläche gärt. Weil kaum noch einer sich traut Probleme offen anzusprechen oder auch nur anzudeuten. Es könnte ja sein das man damit irgendwen verletzten könnte und deswegen ist jegliche Kritik unangebracht. Also halten wir lieber alle die Klappe und kehren alles unter den Teppich. Bis es irgendwann mächtig knallt.

Aber was rege ich mich auf. Dafür ist das Forum hier viel zu schön!


----------



## zool (7 Nov. 2012)

Du kannst denken was du willst chamsa aber nicht sagen! genau darum geht es doch, aber du fühlst dich dann sofort angegriffen wenn ein anderer sich beleidigt und verletzt fühlt? Merkwürdige Argumente hast du da, lass es lieber! Poste lieber Bilder damit du dich beruhigen kannst


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Nov. 2012)

zool schrieb:


> Du kannst denken was du willst chamsa aber nicht sagen! genau darum geht es doch, aber du fühlst dich dann sofort angegriffen wenn ein anderer sich beleidigt und verletzt fühlt? Merkwürdige Argumente hast du da, lass es lieber! Poste lieber damit du dich beruhigen kannst



Wirklich schade und sogar tragisch ist es, das Du es einfach nicht begreifen kannst oder willst! Ich kann sehr wohl sagen was ich denke wenn auch es da natürlich Grenzen gibt! Dieses *Grundrecht* lasse ich mir jedoch von niemanden wegnehmen und schon gar nicht von Dir! Und glücklicherweise hast Du nicht zu entscheiden was eine Beleidigung ist und was nicht! Also lass es wirklich lieber!


----------



## zool (7 Nov. 2012)

Ist ja schon ok Bubi, du musst müde sein! Geh doch einfach schlafen. Du gibts jetzt plötzlich zu das es Grenzen gibt! komisch nicht?


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Nov. 2012)

Du bist wirklich ein unglaublich arroganter Honk dessen EINbildung anscheinend die größte Bildung ist! 

Natürlich gibt es immer Grenzen (das habe ich auch nie angezweifelt) aber wo diese liegen hast glücklicherweise Du nicht zu entscheiden. Wenn dem so wäre dann dürfte wahrscheinlich kaum einer was kritisches sagen!

Das Gut der Meinungsfreiheit und was diese bedeutet, hast Du anscheinend immer noch nicht verstanden. Und das ist wirklich traurig! 

P.S: Und jetzt tu uns allen einen Gefallen und troll Dich in das Loch zurück aus dem Du rausgekrochen bist!


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2012)

Einer Band Rassismus vorzuwerfen, die ein farbiges Mitglied hat, ist wohl das Dümmste, was man machen kann.


----------



## tamoo24 (8 Nov. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Diese "political correctness" geht mir langsam so richtig auf den Sack!


Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, wie lange noch bis zur "Schere im Kopf".


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2012)

tamoo24 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, wie lange noch bis zur "Schere im Kopf".


Die ist bei vielen Menschen schon da


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat.

bei welcher Modeshow wars dass die Designerin angeklagt wurde weil das Model einen indianischen kopfschmuck trug?

Irgendwann reichts wirklich mal. Man kanns echt auch übertreiben.


----------

